# Case 680 C Leaking trans fluid



## kangus (Jun 11, 2012)

Just found a trail of fluid coming from the flywheel dust cover, after 20 minutes the dip stick for the transmission shows add bar. It takes about 2 quarts till full then 20 minutes later it's leaked out again. on this 680 there is a hose from the front of the dust cover that goes to the a nipple on the fill tube yet I can't find anything like that in the parts manual or service manual. My other 680G does not have this feature.

I suspect that the seal on the torq converter is shot filling the flywheel housing with fluid and that someone has modified the dust cover and fill tube to hide this problem and get the unit sold. 

Any other ideas?

Thanks
:dazed:

I discovered that there was a 12 volt fuel pump in the cross frame that had failed, replaced pump and the leaking stopped. Shame someone would jury-rig the trans just to sell the unit.


----------

